# Abkürzung Teich



## pema (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern konnte ich wirklich mal etwas Erstaunliches am Teich beobachten. 

Nachdem ich - für ungef. eine Stunde am Teichrand sitzend - zur Salzsäule und Teichumgebung erstarrt war, traute sich eine Maus aus ihrer Wohnung am rechten Teichufer. Völlig relaxt lief sie zum Teichufer, machte einen schönen Kopfsprung hinein und - während ich noch überlegte, wo denn der Kescher sei (ich wollte sie retten) - durchschwamm sie in Rekordzeit den Teich, um auf der anderen Seite (über den __ Froschbiss laufend) wieder an Land zu gehen.
Klar, ist eben eine ganz gute Abkürzung

petra


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung Teich*

wie geil ist das denn


----------



## Connemara (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung Teich*

Das ist ja wohl cool


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung Teich*

Ich wußte bis vor einem Jahr auch nicht, dass Mäuse gute Schwimmer sind!


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung Teich*



> wie geil ist das denn



Das war wirklich geil

petra


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung Teich*

hehe 

war aber Keine Spitzmaus Oder?


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung Teich*

Hallo Petra,

vielleicht hast Du ja eine Waldmaus...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27241


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
nein, eine Spitzmaus war es leider nicht. Habe ich auch im allerersten Moment gehofft : eine Wasserspitzmaus!

Ob es nun eine Wald - oder Wiesenmaus  war, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Schön große Augen hatte sie...aber die haben die anderen Mäuse in unserem Garten auch
Ich glaube aber, das es sicherlich nicht das letzte mal war, dass sie diese Abkürzung benutzt hat...und das nächste mal stehe ich 'Kamera bei Fuß'

petra


----------



## keksi09 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung Teich*

Ich habe auch regelmäßig Besuch von einer Maus am Teich...aber schwimmen habe ich sie noch nie gesehen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung Teich*

Hi,

warum sollten Mäuse denn nicht schwimmen? 
Selbst größere Nagetiere wie Schermäuse, Wanderatten, Bisam, Nutria, Biber schwimmen schließlich problemlos im Wasser rum, selbst Feldhasen hab ich schon in der Lahn schwimmend angetroffen
Als Raubfischköder sind sogar künstliche Schwimmäuse anzutreffen. 
Mäuse werden in den Mägen von Hechten, Wallern, Großforellen und Döbeln auch häufiger gefunden

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung Teich*

Na Frank,
dann hat mein Mäuschen aber Glück, dass ich nur __ Moderlieschen habe

Ist übrigens eine Waldmaus gewesen. Am Teich wohnen einige davon. Jetzt, wo ich mir die Unterschiede angelesen habe, konnte ich sie identifizieren.
Spitzmäuse finden meinen Teich aber auch gut. Letztens haben sich zwei - direkt neben mit - lautstark geprügelt. Gab wohl Revierstreitigkeiten

petra


----------

